# I'm ready to graduate to the big boy herbicides.



## Swiftkickyo (Jun 12, 2019)

Hello everyone,

Useful info - I'm in zone 7b and I have bermuda grass.

As the subject says, I am ready to start actually killing weeds instead of just playing with them. I believe most of the weeds I have are fairly generic. Clovers, henbit, stickers, and crabgrass. There are others I don't know the names off. I have used Spectracide weed killers and Ortho weed killers in the past, but I am ready for the professional-grade stuff now.

I have been researching the premium herbicides like blindside and celsius. Some forum threads mention mixing their own "blindside" with MSM and dismiss. I've also seen the Fahrenheit product as well, which seems interesting. I'm in a rabbit hole of herbicides right now and not really sure which direction I want to go in. I have started helping my brother in law on his lawn and the big box store product won't touch his weeds.

Any help or guidance will greatly be appreciated.


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

The herbicide I have had great results with is Fertilome's Weed Free Zone. It has the exact ingredients and percentages of those ingredients as Speedzone Southern. I used it last year for the first time and was amazed at the results.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Bermuda Triangle


----------



## Swiftkickyo (Jun 12, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> Bermuda Triangle


Does anything in the Bermuda triangle control crabgrass? I was reading the celsius label and didn't see anything listed. That was my biggest issue last year. So I am assuming it will be back this year. I miffed it on my pre-M this season so I'm afraid they will be back in force this season.


----------



## McDiddles (Feb 24, 2020)

Not sure you'd be seeing any crabgrass in zone 7 just yet. Check your local soil temps. You probably still have a little time for pre-em if you haven't put any out yet. You'll need quinclorac for cg, if that's what you have. I'd try and I.d it first though, before you spend the money on herbicide. If it's mainly broadleaf's (other then the cg) I'd suggest a 3-way product like speedzone.


----------



## Swiftkickyo (Jun 12, 2019)

McDiddles said:


> Not sure you'd be seeing any crabgrass in zone 7 just yet. Check your local soil temps. You probably still have a little time for pre-em if you haven't put any out yet. You'll need quinclorac for cg, if that's what you have. I'd try and I.d it first though, before you spend the money on herbicide. If it's mainly broadleaf's (other then the cg) I'd suggest a 3-way product like speedzone.


Yeah, it's not popping up just yet. I applied some of the Spectraside weed stop with crabgrass preventer a few weeks ago. I got it at lowes. I'm worried that it's just not going to do a good job, but its what I had available to me at the time. I did see a little leaflet pop up that I assumed was crabgrass, and I have been pulling those up.

I've been looking at blindside, is that a good one?


----------



## McDiddles (Feb 24, 2020)

Swiftkickyo said:


> McDiddles said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure you'd be seeing any crabgrass in zone 7 just yet. Check your local soil temps. You probably still have a little time for pre-em if you haven't put any out yet. You'll need quinclorac for cg, if that's what you have. I'd try and I.d it first though, before you spend the money on herbicide. If it's mainly broadleaf's (other then the cg) I'd suggest a 3-way product like speedzone.
> ...


It's a good herbicide. As you mention, Blindside is MSM+Dismiss. It'll take care of blw's and sedge's. It's labelled to suppress cg. It'll knock it back but you won't get full control.


----------



## cha5e (Mar 17, 2020)

A 2nd round of weed preventer 6 weeks after the first app will make a big difference once August comes around.


----------



## FranksATX (May 7, 2018)

Second and third for Speedzone.

I always start with Speedzone around this time of year. It really knocks down weeds fast for that (Nearly) instant gratification.

Once it gets hot, celsius is the go to weed killer in the south. I havent tried Fahrenheit yet so I cant speak to its effectiveness.

Speedzone can be used with a hose end sprayer and makes it really easy to use. Remember, with a small lawn these will last you for years of use.

Speedzone- https://www.amazon.com/PBI-Gordon-6...wn-garden&sprefix=speed,lawngarden,170&sr=1-4

Celsius - https://www.amazon.com/Bayer-Celsiu...-garden&sprefix=celsius,lawngarden,172&sr=1-4


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> Bermuda Triangle


This. This is where it's at.

Your crabgrass is going to be minimal if you get your pre me down. Celisus will control crabgrass. The alternative is to brush it with glyphosate or just pull it.

Don't over think it. Bermuda bible.


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

FranksATX said:


> Second and third for Speedzone.
> 
> I always start with Speedzone around this time of year. It really knocks down weeds fast for that (Nearly) instant gratification.
> 
> ...


How good is Speedzone on Poa? My neighbors are all looking for something to salvage what is left of their lawns before things pass the point of now return.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

BermudaBoy said:


> FranksATX said:
> 
> 
> > Second and third for Speedzone.
> ...


Useless on Poa.


----------



## beermuda (Oct 28, 2019)

BermudaBoy said:


> FranksATX said:
> 
> 
> > Second and third for Speedzone.
> ...


Negate is probably the most cost-effective product labeled for Poa control. Otherwise you're stepping up to something like Revolver at $250 a bottle, but if you have a bunch of neighbors willing to split it out it, Revolver might work for you too.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Monument has a longer residual than revolver


----------



## FranksATX (May 7, 2018)

By this time of year Poa is already starting to fade. I would try to ignore it for now.

If you want to try to control it next year I would start with a solid pre emergent regiment and then use monument. I have not tried Negate so I cant speak to it.

Like Movingshrub said, Speedzone is useless on Poa.


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

FranksATX said:


> By this time of year Poa is already starting to fade. I would try to ignore it for now.
> 
> If you want to try to control it next year I would start with a solid pre emergent regiment and then use monument. I have not tried Negate so I cant speak to it.
> 
> Like Movingshrub said, Speedzone is useless on Poa.


Down here in my part of NC Poa is going crazy. It hasn't gotten hot enough to start the die off. That usually comes in May. I'm good though. I followed LCN's advice and put down two rounds of fall pre-m so my yard is poa free but my neighbors have been asking for something easy to use but it looks like they are out of luck.


----------

